# Impressions of the Mark 3



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

So today I went to York Audi to see their preview car (Red S-Line Quattro)

When the Mark 3 was initially launched I was fairly unimpressed - too much just run of the mill Audi and not different enough from the Mark 2. When the prices were then released I was further unimpressed.

Having spent some time today looking over the car, I have to say that it's better than I thought from the pictures. I'm not sure I'd go as far as saying I'm impressed, but it's certainly better than I expected in the flesh.

There's no doubt it's a nice car and, unexpectedly, I thought the Mark 2 parked next to it looked quite dated, especially from the back.

My missus actually commented that the Mark 1 in the showroom looked more modern (in a modern retro sort of way).

Will I buy one? Probably. I'm still disappointed because I think it could have been much better. However, in my price range (up to £35k) I don't really think there's anything that's fits the bill quite as well and when it's time to change (around March next year) then I'm fairly sure there'll be a Mark 3 on the drive.......now just which of the "boring" colours to choose!!!


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Colours ?

Red. End of. 8)


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

minsTTerman, 
Thanks for posting your impressions. The "looks better in person" opinion seems very common.
I'm OK with that because even in pictures it looks quite good, better than a BMW 2 series certainly.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

can_quattro said:


> minsTTerman,
> Thanks for posting your impressions. The "looks better in person" opinion seems very common.
> I'm OK with that because even in pictures it looks quite good, better than a BMW 2 series certainly.


For a car that is considered an "automotive design icon" by its manufacturer, looking better than a 2 series BMW shouldn't be enough. 
We can't hide the fact that the Mk3 looks like just a facelift, almost boring. I was ready to go back to the TT but now, with the Cayman looking better than ever, it will be a tough choice. One of the things i wish they have changed was the height. A car like a TT should be very low. The Mk3 looks even fatter than a Mk2. Too many straight lines. They took ZERO chances with the new TT, and the market now has moved on, they didn't. The biggest appeal of the new car is what? The interior. This is just lame. Whats the biggest advertising point of a new sports car? The digital gauges. C'mon.
I will save my final opinion of the car when i see it live, but right now i am not very excited with it.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

can_quattro said:


> I'm OK with that because even in pictures it looks quite good, better than a BMW 2 series certainly.


Given that it's based on the breadvan 1-series that's not hard for Audi to better.


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Why compare it to a Cayman? The car is in a different league

Whatever you think of the TT, it is not a sports car, it's a coupe so compare it to similar cars


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

BaTTyboy said:


> Why compare it to a Cayman? The car is in a different league
> 
> Whatever you think of the TT, it is not a sports car, it's a coupe so compare it to similar cars


Why did i compare it to the Cayman?

Well... With TTS money i can buy a Cayman. With the upcoming TT RS money i can buy a Cayman S. Both are small compromised coupes from premium german brands. In fact, i don't see other car that is more directed aimed to the Cayman than the more expensive versions of the TT.


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

ok point taken, if I had the money i'd buy a Cayman but it is a serious driver's car built from the ground up by a company that specialises in Sports cars for the general public. It may be at the lower end of Porsche's range but they can use all the expertise they have at the higher end to build the car

However much we like the aesthetic of the TT it is still a tweaked platform underpinning a very pretty shell. I love it but don't want to pretend it's something that it isn't


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

I have seen the Audi TTS vs. Cayman comparison a lot, and it has bugged me since I saw them as totally different cars.
I saw them as totally different and not comparable because:
• Cayman is Rear Mid-engine, rear wheel drive vs. Front engine all-wheel drive (AWD being a minimum requirement for me)
• In Canada an equally equipped Cayman is 18K more expensive than a TTS (gap in the UK is much closer I have learned)
• Two-seater vs. 2+2 is seen as a differentiator for some (I realize the rear seats in a TTS are of limited use)

I now see though that depending on your criteria, and your world area Cayman vs. TTS could be a valid comparison. (I learned that by hanging out here, so thanks)

For those that see AWD as a minimum requirement, I find the most appropriate competition is a BMW M235i with xDrive, which I would not buy. (The A5, C Class Coupe, 4 series etc. are a size class up and not direct comparison for me).

The fact that the MK3 could be seen as a face lifted MK2 does not matter to me as there are very few TTs on the road in North America anyway. As long as I find it a very attractive car is all that matters. This stuff about the MK1 being an iconic design or not is not very meaningful to me either. I never loved the MK1, never considered it when buying previous cars. I did consider the MK2 TTS back in 2009, but ultimately went with the A5. I now want a lighter, more nimble, quicker car which I think a TTS will deliver on.


----------



## Plake (Nov 23, 2012)

The fact that you can find a price point where the TT and Cayman range overlap does not mean that they are really competitors. In terms of handling, steering feel etc the Cayman is ahead, and in terms of brand image, Audi is just behind Merc and BMW, with Porsche halfway between Range Rover and Ferrari, so whether you're a driving enthusiast or a brand snob, the Cayman wins either way.

The great thing about the TT is that it's a compromise, with enough speed and handling for most of us, but enough practicality and lowish running costs too. I love my TT, and I have to have 1 car that can take my kids to nursery, do ocasional tip runs, long motorway commutes, and the odd sunday morning blast too. A dedicated sports car like a Cayman can't do all that


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

There's a lot of comparisons with the Cayman, which I can see, especially given the price increases.

It seems that there is now almost two distinct "classes" of TT. The sub £35k class (however you make that up with the various combinations of models/extras), which is where I am. The competition here as far as I can tell is fairly limited. 2 series, perhaps, or some very loaded mainstream cars I'm sure can be edged up to £30k.

The other class is the above £35k ones (TTS definitely and some of the S-line Quattro models with extras). Here the car really is impinging on Cayman territory and to be fair I don't really think there's much comparison - I'm sure the Cayman wins every time.

However, as well as the cost of the car itself there's also running costs to consider (well there is for me!). Again once you're into Cayman territory it's a whole different ball game. Fuel economy, tyres, servicing etc etc are far in excess of the TT costs. A client I deal with has recently had his 2 year old Cayman serviced - regular service with brake pad change and from what he said the costs were coming in at around £1k. I appreciate that for some the running costs are probably not a big deal and obviously it depends on your annual mileage but for someone driving around 15k p.a. the difference in running costs (fuel alone!) is a deal breaker!!

So on here we have both "types" of potential TT driver - and both are right!! The ones where either finance isn't a big issue or maybe mileages are relatively low are no doubt more likely to opt for the Cayman - I would if circumstances were different and certainly instead of a TTS and I've seen the F type mentioned as an alternative to the TTRS as and when it arrives and again I'd much rather go down that route if it were possible.

The "other" type of driver is looking perhaps at the more base models (Sport and S-line) at the top of their price range and for me it fits the bill perfectly.

The TT seems to bridge the gap between the top end volume models and the lower end "proper" sports cars. Whether that's a niche intended by Audi or not I'm not sure.

At the end of the day, you pays your money and takes your choice!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Of course though you are moving in to Cayman without any extras territory. Start adding just a few essentials and the price gap widens quickly.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

To me, yes they are competitors( Cayman and TT). I want to buy a small, prestigious sport coupe from Germany or Italy. What are the alternatives? SLK, Z4, Cayman, TT and now the Alfa 4C.

If Porsche can offer a Cayman for the price of a TT its not Porsche's problem. Lets see the Cayman S vs the TT RS. One has more power and practicality, and the other has more prestige and superior driving dynamics. If that is not even a contest I wouldn't been comparing them in the first place.

My point is that I used to think that the TT looked better than a Cayman, this based on both previous gens. My TT was parked next to a Cayman in my building and almost everyone thought that the TT looked better than the Porsche. But now things have changes and Porsche moved on, making the Cayman looks just superb. And the TT looks just the same as the previous one. 
I still think that the Cayman doesn't have enough power for its price, and the TT RS is a perfect alternative, but looking so dull as it seems to be, going for the TT will be much more difficult now.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Interesting that you compare the Cayman's looks with the TT of the current and previous generations.

Having seen the new TT in the flesh at the weekend, I would say the change in looks from the previous generation to the current one is almost exactly the same for both cars. You say the Cayman has "moved on" but the TT looks the same and yet both have the same subtle changes in style.

Don't get me wrong I'd have preferred bigger changes but I totally disagree that one has moved on and the other hasn't. Both have had minor facelifts and both look better for it.


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

Has anyone driven both the MkII TTS and the lower priced Cayman? I don't think the Cayman can serve as my everyday car, but I'm curious how it drives compared to the TTS. I also find these comparisons by professional drivers on a track of little value. My goal is to avoid drifting around corners or driving so fast that I loose my license. I also think there is a significant difference in price, but I won't know the hard numbers until Audi releases the US price.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

If its performance (and that feeling of wanting to be "special") at all costs then its Porsche. if you want a bit of practicality, some decent performance and handling and want to be able to use the car as a daily driver then you wont go far wrong with a TT.

I know this has been said already but this keeps going round and round. They are different offerings from what is essentially now the same company. Pay for what you feel is more important!


----------



## Quatrofoot (Aug 29, 2010)

As someone who owns both a 3.2 mark II and a Boxster S I would say that they are different but both fun. While the Porsche is clearly faster, and has much meatier steering, brakes, and clutch as befits a hard core sports car, the TT always feels like it's giving 110% all the time and is certainly much better in the snow! Both have their appeal and the cost of running the TT is certainly less. I Did not think the TTRS was worth the upgrade price as it is still not at the Porsche level of overall feel and performance and I liked the 3.2 engine better. New III looks quite attractive but evolutionary and not revolutionary........
Just wish Audi made as many upgrade parts to have fun with as Porsche does!


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

Great replies, thank you. Now I just need to wait through the next six months so I can test drive the new TTS. There is one new MKII TTS at a local dealer. It has the fixed spoiler and is badged as 1 of 500. This wait is really testing my patience.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Nate_61 said:


> Has anyone driven both the MkII TTS and the lower priced Cayman? .


I have and I did not feel it justified the price.

Unless you want the perceived appeal of owning the poor man's Porsche, IMHO the TT offers far more fun for your bucks..


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

and we also need to take the all-weather ability of the TT in to the equation, surely? Not sure I would want to press-on along a twisty background on a wet day in the Cayman...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Having just sat in and played around with a mk3 TT, I'd have to say the interior, at least, is definitely revolutionary.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Having gone to Geneva earlier this year specifically to see the TT, the TTS that I sat in was obviously a pre production model, but the one thing that stood out in it above the current Mk2 was the quality feel of the interior, especially the seating, they felt just right for support and grip.

Obviously the main issue for every prospective owner is the pricing, both Audi and us will only know that when the dust settles and the early adopters pass through, and if this car can be shifted without a lot of support.

The way the Mk2 was being supported in the last 18 months, the cost to change could produce some pain for Mk2 owners.

My own opinion is that based on the current configurator, taking a S line Quattro to early to mid 40s is not that hard, so that appears to give an indication of where TTS pricing will be, decent spec will be north of 45, and that really puts it in a bunfight with some decent kit out there

As for the question on the Cayman debate, a TTS point to point on anything but a dry blacktop gives the Cayman a hard workout and if the conditions deteriorate then has the upper hand, and if your TTS is at stage 1 then a Cayman S has its hands full.

Everyday easy to live with point to point car is the TTS, purer more rewarding drive and aural experience take the Cayman


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

CWM3 said:


> Having gone to Geneva earlier this year specifically to see the TT, the TTS that I sat in was obviously a pre production model, but the one thing that stood out in it above the current Mk2 was the quality feel of the interior, especially the seating, they felt just right for support and grip.
> 
> Obviously the main issue for every prospective owner is the pricing, both Audi and us will only know that when the dust settles and the early adopters pass through, and if this car can be shifted without a lot of support.
> 
> ...


I saw the new TT at Geneva too (was in the area at the time and visited the Auto Salon to see it) and it's certainly a very good looking car (IMO) and had a good looking interior.

However, now that the initial 'wow' factor of the electronic instrument cluster has died down I'm not sure that I really prefer it over the cockpit of my Mk2. The new quilted look super sports seats are nice but very pricey extras, and the dash outside of the instrument screen is pretty bland. I really miss the leather clad binnacle too (extended leather on the Mk2). Plus, I really like the quality analogue style instrument cluster on the Mk2.

With the high cost and likely no discounts available for a while, chances of the Mk3 being my next car are at this stage almost nil. There are great deals on the S3 via online brokers and even better ones on the Golf R - both of which are going to be quicker than the base 2.0TFSI quattro and the Golf with DSG can be had for 6k less than the RRP of that TT. Even an S3 Sportback with DSG comes in just over the 30k mark - the same marque, most of the luxury feel ,300bhp vs 235 and more extras than the TT. I'm also now thinking of the BMW M235i .. a hell of a quick car, great to drive and some great deals right at the moment.

If Audi dilute the TT brand further with SUV and 4-door versions, they can forget about it.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

All the major car mags that have test drove the new mk 3 TT are all saying driving wise its a big step up and how now its definately a proper sports car , i know audi have been conservative with the looks but most people who have viewed it agree it looks better in the flesh , and no one can doubt that interior its exceptional ,


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

I saw the TT in person In London back in August and wasn't impressed and the more pics of it I see the less impressed I am, I think they have ruined the proportions of the mk2, to me the mk3 just looks bloated and squared off, some people say aggressive but I actually just think it looks a bit fat.

And the interior really isn't my thing either, as someone else has mentioned apart from the fancy digital display (which doesn't appeal to me in the slightest) the rest of the interior is incredibly dull and I think all Audi controls on the new steering wheels and in general for media are absolutely light years behind Mercedes, if I hadn't changed to a TTS I would definitely have went back to Mercedes rather than a mk3.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Saves you from buying the magazine....

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/tg-dri ... ?imageNo=1


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

nkpt7 said:


> Saves you from buying the magazine....
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/tg-dri ... ?imageNo=1


A solid write up for a solid car! :wink:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

I had a quick look but didn't get the chance to sit in it.

I'm not sure which model it was but the rear looked too square, the 2 exhausts were too close together and just didn't look right and the front end looks too squeezed down with the light looking too narrow.

I do like the rings on the bonnet mind and I guess its trying to mimic the R8. I really didn't like the new vents.

Very happy with mine for now and I did feel the same way about the Mk 2 when it was released not sure I'll be swayed though until the Mk 4 :roll:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

R70 TTC said:


> I had a quick look but didn't get the chance to sit in it.
> 
> I'm not sure which model it was but the rear looked too square, the 2 exhausts were too close together and just didn't look right and the front end looks too squeezed down with the light looking too narrow.


It would be the 2.0 TFSI then with the exhausts in the centre mimicking the Mk1. I actually quite like that look, but overall the rear just seems like the corporate back end of loads of other Audis.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I for one will be waiting for at least another 2 years. But when I do order it will certainly not be an S-Line or TTS. For my eyes they have ruined the front of the S-Line and the TTS by making it overly aggressive. Since when is a TT supposed to be angry-faced?

Configure yourself a base model TT and then remember the smooth curves of the MK1 and 2 that attracted you to the TT to begin with, then come back and report your opinions. I won't be surprised if many of you feel the same.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Plake said:


> The fact that you can find a price point where the TT and Cayman range overlap does not mean that they are really competitors. In terms of handling, steering feel etc the Cayman is ahead, and in terms of brand image, Audi is just behind Merc and BMW, with Porsche halfway between Range Rover and Ferrari, so whether you're a driving enthusiast or a brand snob, the Cayman wins either way.
> 
> The great thing about the TT is that it's a compromise, with enough speed and handling for most of us, but enough practicality and lowish running costs too. I love my TT, and I have to have 1 car that can take my kids to nursery, do ocasional tip runs, long motorway commutes, and the odd sunday morning blast too. A dedicated sports car like a Cayman can't do all that


What a wonderfully concise and honest opinion.

I have had a Mk1 and a Mk2 TT, loved them both for EXACTLY the reasons outlined above. But when I saw the Mk3 in the flesh I was simply underwhelmed. I really like the interior, but the outside is just a bodge to my eyes. It's a lovely car, and I know everyone who gets one will love theirs. But it was just not giving me any serious "buy me" signals. I tell you, it was a pretty gutting experience as I was sure I'd just simply want one and that would be that.

However, dissapointed as I was, I gave myself a good talking too and have managed to console myself, being as I am expecting a January delivery date for my new Cayman


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Nate_61 said:


> Has anyone driven both the MkII TTS and the lower priced Cayman? I don't think the Cayman can serve as my everyday car, but I'm curious how it drives compared to the TTS. I also find these comparisons by professional drivers on a track of little value. My goal is to avoid drifting around corners or driving so fast that I loose my license. I also think there is a significant difference in price, but I won't know the hard numbers until Audi releases the US price.


I have driven both. There's an awful lot of really good points being made in this thread, but in the end for me it came down to how the car makes me feel about owning it.

I can't agree that the visual changes in the Mk2 to Mk3 change is the same as a GenII (987) Cayman to the later 981 version. To me the later car is simply stunning from every angle whereas the 987 just looked wrong from most :?

However, it's true that the base Porsche is similar money to a Mk3 TTS, ie low £40's in real terms. But the main difference from a financial perspective is the residual values, in broad terms a similarly priced TTS would cost about £100-120 per month MORE than the Cayman due to the residual value being far stronger on the Porsche.

There's no doubting the TTS would make a better all year round proposition, and it's most certainly as good as most will ever want or need. But just go drive a "base" Cayman and once you've given it the beans, and heard that superb flat 6 literally wailing just over your shoulder, you'd just want one. I did


----------

